# Level 5 brand tools



## rockhanger3 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am interested in getting a new set of tools and Level 5 tools pricing and warranty are hard to beat.
Anyone have experience with their tools good or bad?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just search the threads dude, This topics been done to death.

They are ok tools, Will get you going for sure, Other brands have a few features level 5 do not so its up to you.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Talk to Great Lakes Taping Tools about a set of Northstar tools, they are verrrry nice. Level 5 has their niche, but I would choose Northstar.


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

if you aren't in a hurry, my full set of northstar tools from great lakes taping will be here in a week and I can give you a full review. I can say Anthony was great to deal with


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I have some level 5 boxes, they run as well as my TapePro boxes, wish the wheels were within the blade width, only real difference in finish.


----------

